# Now that the D3100 has been released, D90 replacement!



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

Soo..the D3100 looks fairly impressive as an entry-level camera. It will probably have the D5000 and D3000 sales hit rock bottom.

Other than that, the D90 replacement is looking promising. If it follows this:

Magnesium-alloy body
*16*MP sensor
1080 HD video
Somewhere between *6-8 fps*
Improved ISO range: 100-*25600*
*39* AF points
Price: *$1199* for body only​ 
as stated by Nikonrumors.com, it looks pretty enticing. We now know we can add to this list continuous AF in video mode. 

What does everyone think about this? What can everyone bet the name will be? I know it hasnt been officially released, but I wouldnt have guessed the D3000 replacement would have been called the D3100. Who knows, maybe it could be something different like that? I cant see a D91 coming into play. D90s? D95? D900? Who knows? 

What are your feelings of the initial, but fairly dated, news about this replacement?

Mark


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 19, 2010)

If it has all of those features, it will seem to be highly competitive with the 300s.


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

My thoughts exactly.  I was thinking about upgrading to the D300s,  but then I read about this and decided to wait a month and see what happens.

Mark


----------



## iAstonish (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea except it fell short of these rumored expectations in more that one aspect.


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

What fell short?  Has something been released that I cant find?

Mark


----------



## TJ K (Aug 19, 2010)

Got to nikonusa.com

I was wondering why this was made tonight when Nikon posted it all on their website. It does look pretty nice as most of the stuff is close to true. 1080p 14mp 12600 ISO

Still looks sexy for an entry level if you ask me.


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

Unless Im missing it, I dont see the D90 replacement on there...







Mark


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 19, 2010)

^Jesus they still have the D40 listed on their site?! Can you even get those new anymore?


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

Amazon has them new, and for only $100 less than the D3100, mind you.

Mark


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow.  A friend of mine has had one since like 2007 and they're really pieces of garbage, IMO.  Even worse and slower than my old Rebel XTi from roughly the same time.  I'm REALLY surprised they are still around in any way.  I'm surprised that thing wasn't completely cut off as soon as the D3000/D5000 came out.


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

As am I.  Im also surprised at how little the price has dropped.

Mark


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2010)

Markw said:


> My thoughts exactly. I was thinking about upgrading to the D300s, but then I read about this and decided to wait a month and see what happens.
> 
> Mark


The D400 is in the wings.


----------



## NateS (Aug 20, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> Wow.  A friend of mine has had one since like 2007 and they're really pieces of garbage, IMO.  Even worse and slower than my old Rebel XTi from roughly the same time.  I'm REALLY surprised they are still around in any way.  I'm surprised that thing wasn't completely cut off as soon as the D3000/D5000 came out.



I'd argue that the D40 is a heck of a lot better than a D3000.  Give me a choice between the two and I'd go D40 everyday.  ISO performance alone, the D40 blows away the D3000....sorry...I think the D40 is better than a xti as well.  I looked at both when I bought one a few years ago and I thought the D40 was much nicer than the xti.  The only advantage of the xti is the megapixels which doesn't matter unless you are printing larger than 20x30 or doing heavy cropping...both of which an entry level user of those cameras probably won't be needing.


----------



## Bram (Aug 20, 2010)

I use a D40x go to my Flickr and tell me that my photos are "pieces of garbage" go ahead. I have sold all the photos that are on my Flickr page.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2010)

The D40 has been the single largest-selling camera model Nikon has ever made. Ever. So, you know they must be garbage. Even though there are more D40's than Nikon F's, F2's, F3's,F4's F5's, FM's, FM2's, FE's, or FE-2's....yup...garbage...everybody knows the D40 was a piece of crap compared to a Canon Rebel XTi...the Canon's were offered in that superb silver-colored finish that proclaimed, "I'm a putz!" for all the world to see,and the Rebel had that super-cool Direct Print Button, so you could hook your Canon Rebel up to your Canon printer--directly!!!! Woo-hoo!


----------



## NateS (Aug 20, 2010)

Bram said:


> I use a D40x go to my Flickr and tell me that my photos are "pieces of garbage" go ahead. I have sold all the photos that are on my Flickr page.



Exactly.  People are so eager to blame their gear when they can't get good photos.  You prove that wrong with your flickr account and I could post a plethora of incredibly detailed, excellent quality photos from a measly D70s.  I've seen users post jaw dropping photos from the Canon 18-55 kit lens, etc...  gear is not the problem 99% of the time, but get's blamed 99% of the time.



Derrel said:


> The D40 has been the single largest-selling camera model Nikon has ever made. Ever. So, you know they must be garbage. Even though there are more D40's than Nikon F's, F2's, F3's,F4's F5's, FM's, FM2's, FE's, or FE-2's....yup...garbage...everybody knows the D40 was a piece of crap compared to a Canon Rebel XTi...the Canon's were offered in that superb silver-colored finish that proclaimed, "I'm a putz!" for all the world to see,and the Rebel had that super-cool Direct Print Button, so you could hook your Canon Rebel up to your Canon printer--directly!!!! Woo-hoo!




Well said Derrel.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 20, 2010)

NateS said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > I use a D40x go to my Flickr and tell me that my photos are "pieces of garbage" go ahead. I have sold all the photos that are on my Flickr page.
> ...


Well yeah, any camera can produce nice images; under good conditions, most people probably wouldnt be able to tell if a picture was taken with a D40 or D3s. What bugged me was slow clunky startup time and the massive wait between being able to take successive shots. Nothing scientific in the least bit; just a brief observation from toying with his camera over 2 years ago.


----------



## Markw (Aug 20, 2010)

Bram said:


> I use a D40x go to my Flickr and tell me that my photos are "pieces of garbage" go ahead. I have sold all the photos that are on my Flickr page.


 
Wow.  You sold those hunks of junk?  Those are a waste of metadata. :meh:

Kidding, of course.  Great shots.  
Mark


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 20, 2010)

I still have my old D40 and really enjoyed it. Don't really use it anymore but have not plans on giving it up...ever. I list it as one of my all time favorite cameras.


----------



## Bram (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Markw.


----------



## Markw (Sep 6, 2010)

Woow.  the D90 replacement is looking mighty fine to me (nikonrumors.com):







The new Nikon glass and flash are looking mighty fine, too.  All except for that $2k price tag on the 35 1.4!:






:mrgreen:
Mark


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 6, 2010)

Markw said:


> Woow.  the D90 replacement is looking mighty fine to me (nikonrumors.com):



Looks that way, but I'm a bit worried about the high ISO performance of this camera. I didn't like the noise handling in the D3100 sample pics that were pulled.

The D3S already has fairly aggressive in-camera noise reduction. More than enough, if you ask me. Anything more than that is definitely overkill, IMO.


----------



## Markw (Sep 6, 2010)

...this is a replacement for the D90, not the D3S..
Maybe Im misunderstanding what youre saying here..?

Mark


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 6, 2010)

Markw said:


> ...this is a replacement for the D90, not the D3S..
> 
> Maybe Im misunderstanding what youre saying here..?



Huh? I never said it was. 

The D3100 and D3S are new and relatively new Nikon cameras, respectively... which is why I mentioned them. I began to notice a pattern. Pro or amateur body... it doesn't seem to matter. In-camera noise reduction is UP from the cameras they replaced. IMO.

Why would it be different for the D7000 vs the D90?


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 6, 2010)

Well it's probably going to have to be up with that ridiculous hike in megapixels.  It's got 1.2MP _more_ than the Canon 50D, which was already at a ridiculous and useless level for APS-C sensors.  Since it's completely impossible to have a sensor deal with things at that kind of pixel density, the only solution is super aggresive in-camera processing, right?

</satire>


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.neutralday.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/crop-1-iso-25600.jpg

Nikon D3s -  Canon 1D Mark IV - Canon 5D Mark II

Yes, the higher the pixel density, the higher the noise level tends to be. The 50D's poor high-ISO noise performance might have been one of the reasons it was such a poor seller. Or, it could have been the under-specification of the body relative to the competing cameras on the market. Or the bad reviews the 50D got from so many on-line sources, like dPreview, which bashed it for its noise level and it inability to perform well enough with anything less than the absolute best Canon prime lenses. Of course, what Nikon calls an APS-C sensor is larger than what Canon calls APS-C, 370 square millimeters for a 1.5x Nikon and 329 square millimeters for a 1.6x Canon.

As far as noise performance: anybody with half a brain can look at the performance of the Nikon D3x and the Sony A900: BOTH cameras use the SAME, identical sensel, but the AA filtration, image processing and circuitry are entirely different; even though Sony makes and sells the sensels to Nikon, the ancillary parts that turn a sensel into a completed imaging sensor are crap at high ISO in the Sony A900, and quite a bit better in the D3x...so,yes somebody's smart-alecky sarcasm does have a basis in fact...noise reduction know-how IS a huge advantage that Nikon has over say, Sony...


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 6, 2010)

I know!  I'm totally looking forward to see how Nikon defies the laws of physics with this new 16.2MP sensor!


----------



## hightower (Sep 8, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Bram said:
> ...



Hmm, I have NEVER noticed this in my D40.  Maybe it had a slow SD card in it or something?  Some reviews point out such behavior in the D3000 but my D40 is always very snappy in start up and successive shots, etc.


----------



## Stephen.C (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm really excited because I'll be saving to upgrade my D3000. 
39 auto focus seems REALLY nice.
Heck, ill be upgrading just for the motor to be inside the camera.


----------



## Markw (Sep 9, 2010)

This is very exciting to me as well.  I cant wait to get the extra focus points.  The 11 the D90 has is extremely limiting.  Helpful where they are positioned, but still liminting.

Mark


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 9, 2010)

Does nikon do any kind of a buy back program?


----------



## emh (Sep 9, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> I know!  I'm totally looking forward to see how Nikon defies the laws of physics with this new 16.2MP sensor!



Nikon won't -- much like Canon hasn't been able to. I fully expect the D7000 to have a fair amount of in-camera filtering to deal with noise, which will reduce image detail at high ISO. It'll probably still be slightly better than the Canon 7D and 60D in this respect though (which have a couple more mp even over the 16mp of the D7000 sensor and is likely in a generation older silicon technology).

Then again, what choice does Nikon have? You've got Canon pushing megapixels like it's the only thing that matters and the company that spends the most on marketing is the one that sets (in this case skews) customer expectations.


----------



## ghache (Sep 9, 2010)

damnn i hate not having the lastest thing around!! 

im kidding, i just hope they have a replacement for the d700 so i can grab one for cheap !


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2010)

Markw said:


> The 11 the D90 has is extremely limiting.
> Mark


Which bodies have you used with more than 11 focus points?

More focus points won't help much if, like the D3100, the D90 replacement still has the Multi-CAM 1000 AF module and only 1 cross-type focus point.

I wonder if the rumored specs have any basis in fact. Some of you are talking about them as if they were officially released by Nikon. 

They aren't.


----------



## shaunly (Sep 9, 2010)

emh said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > I know!  I'm totally looking forward to see how Nikon defies the laws of physics with this new 16.2MP sensor!
> ...



This is so unfortunate, but true...


----------



## emh (Sep 14, 2010)

Pics of D7000, SB-700, 35mm f/1.4 and 200mm f/2 on Nikon Rumors


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2010)

Less than a half of a a day until the calendar turns to Sept 15 somewhere in the world,and Nikon makes an announcement...or two...photkina is set to open the 21st...


----------



## Markw (Sep 14, 2010)

The SB-700 looks quite nice.  What does U1 and U2 mean on the D7000, though?

Mark


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 14, 2010)

Perhaps *U*ser-defined shooting modes?  Kind of like Canon's C1, C2, etc.


----------



## ghache (Sep 14, 2010)

looks like a sweet camera...

a 35mm 1.4 would be awesome


----------



## shaunly (Sep 14, 2010)

35/1.4


----------



## jake337 (Sep 14, 2010)

Are those actual product pictures for sure?  It looks like the d7000 has a lock for live view which will be nice(I hit LV instead of AE-L all the time) and a second dial under the main dial on the top left(S, CL, CH, etc) for shooting speeds.  Tha would leave a button open near the shutter for something else.  I noticed the rings for a neck strap are turned vertical which will also be nicer.  These are nice improvements and we haven't even got into specs yet.


----------



## shaunly (Sep 14, 2010)

more updates on the D7000:
Nikon Rumors | where there?s smoke there?s fire

It looks like the D7000 will give Canon 60D a good run for the money. They both seems to be priced the same, but the D7000 is actually more like a 7D competitor.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 14, 2010)

the 60D was a disappointment no doubt, and in many ways a downgrade. It's a rebel with an extra control wheel and a swivel screen. The D7000 at least is going to be a major upgrade to the D90.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2010)

Go to www.nikonusa.com to see all the official information.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Does nikon do any kind of a buy back program?


Why would they?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> ajkramer87 said:
> 
> 
> > Does nikon do any kind of a buy back program?
> ...


 
Canon does.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 15, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > ajkramer87 said:
> ...


 
How much would they give you anyways? More than selling yourself?


----------

